# Opinion & thoughts - Buying an Acoustic Guitar



## Charles (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a new acoustic guitar and I would like people opinions and suggestions about it.

Here is the guitar I have at the moment:
- Fender Ron Emory Loyalty Slope Shoulder Dreadnought Acoustic-Electric Guitar
- Between 5 and 10 years old
- Martin MSP7100 SP Lifespan Phosphor Bronze Light Acoustic Guitar Strings

The guitar was given by a friend of mine who bought it more than 5 years ago. It sounds great when plugged in an amps but isn't very loud when played casually. I have to play chords extra loud to match some other guitar's volume and resonance. Maybe it's the string I put on it, but I find it sometimes harder to do fingerpicking or power chords than on other guitar I've tried.

I'm looking for an acoustic guitar that will have a better sound (more power and resonance) and that I will have a better feeling playing (I know this is different for everyone).

Being able to use an amplifier while playing (for live shows) is important for me. I know that there are many ways to amplify your guitar but I'm not very informed about the pros and cons. Would you recommend adding a pickup to the guitar or having it already an amplifying plug? Is there any other options? (using a mic?)

I play a lot of pop music and do fingerpicking although I want to explore other styles. As for the price, my budget is around CA$1000.

Thank you!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I would look into a used acoustic that's been well looked after. My preference would be solid top, back and sides.. a pickup can be added in later easily. I see you're located in Montreal, I have no affiliation but this one seems to fit your bill.

Méga Special ! Martin 000 RSGT | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Try the next string gauge up first.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, try 13s. You got 12s on there now.

I have a Sigma DR28V cost me $650 new no case. It is a loud bastard and plays real good. I put two pickups in it. One is a K&K and the other is DeArmond magnetic sound hole pickup. It’s a good guitar for cheap and plays like a Martin although the sound ain’t there but it’s in the same ballpark. I can say this because I have 3 Martin dreads. I tried lots of guitars in the 1000 range when looking for a beater and to me the Sigma was closest to whatever it is that I want in a guitar.

There are lots of good guitars in the 1000 range and you just gotta try them till you find one you like.

Eastman makes a nice 1000 dread which sounded good but my songs are about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives so the Sigma guitar fitted better with that.

I didn’t like any of the cheap Martins or Epiphones.

Bottom line though is that you gotta try a lot of them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Bottom line though is that you gotta try a lot of them.


This is the only real answer, IMHO.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

You can find good brand new acoustics under $1000 (Yamaha LL/LS ARE; see my recent posts on Eastman AC122ce and Seagull performer CW) but the electronics is not that good.
For the same $1000, you could find second hand better electroacoustics (like series 300 or 400 Taylor or Martin Performer say GPCPA4) or plain acoustics on which you would have good electronics (your choice) installed for some 300$.


----------



## Tom Haynes (May 16, 2018)

I highly recommend buying used. I only buy used guitars and aside from not having to pay tax you can typically get a guitar for around 50-60% of the cost new. I'd look at Kijiji for the best value. Sellers don't have access to the same global markets as reverb or eBay so prices are generally lower. For make I'd go with Larrivee. They are very well made but sell for less used than Martin or Taylor. There's are a couple dreads on there now right around 1k.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I tried every guitar under $1000 and bought the Yamaha FG830.

No pickup but one could easily be added.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I guess it depends on how you will play the guitar most often.
Plugged in?
Or around the coffee table?
Many guitars have built-in compromises, due to price point.

In my view there are 3 basic components to an acoustic/electric.
Naturally there are sub-groups within those 3 but as far as the main areas go, there are 3.
Playability, unplugged tone, plugged in tone.
4 if you count appearance.
It's been my experience that if you want all 3 to be awesome you're going to have to shell out some money.
Some guitars are known for awesome tone plugged in.
Some have necks like butter.
Some are loud, full ranged and very present when played unplugged.
Only the buyer can determine what is more important, where to draw the line and what may be compromised.

Asking for opinions on a guitar forum will get you lots of responses.
Forums are ripe with opinions.
Where the rubber meets the road, when it's time to lay down the coin, it all rests on the buyer.
Forum opinions can help steer your thoughts to things you may not have previously considered but there is still absolutely no substitute for getting out there and trying a whole bunch of guitars.

Being the tone-snob that I am, I am very picky about choosing an acoustic.
It has to be superb in every respect before it gets any interest from me at all.
When that happens, when it is superb everywhere, price becomes a secondary consideration.
If it is a must-have guitar I will find a way to pay for it.
I'm not interested in a guitar if it is not a must-have.

My two cents.

Oh, and don't get caught up in brand name loyalty.
Guitars can surprise you ... and that goes both directions.
I've played some pricy Martins and Gibsons that did nothing for me but I've also played some sub $1000 guitars that were very impressive.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Unlike electrics and amps and pedals, there is no 'upgrade path' for acoustics (short of changing pins or machine heads). Yous gets what yous gets.

Play lots of 'em and buy the one that works for you. Don't buy something that's 'close but no cigar' because there's nothing you can do to get it that last little bit.


----------

